# doel fin etc



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I am running a 20hp Honda 4 stroke with SS 4 blade on my Classic.  I have a CMC TnT on the boat.   What doel fin or foil would you recommend?  I am just trying to improve the ride a bit.  Boat runs fine but if I can get a better hole shot etc, why not.
> Thanks,


Doel-fin will definately help your hole-shot as it will lift the stern and effectively limit the bow-high attitude when you gas it. 

Plus it'll get on plane & stay on plane at a lot lower speed.

Your top speed should remain the same or you should see a slight increase in top speed. If you do some searching on here, I've tested the doel-fin on a lot of different gheenoe hull and motor combinations. Although I do not have any results on the classic hull yet, I've got a hull nearing completion and should be able to test that as well in the coming months. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Sting Ray Jr.

But on a 20 Hp i think Bob's would be Intresting to Try ...

HEY BLAKE ..... Helloooooo 

Dave


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a Bob's on my Merc 20hp. Seems to work great, don't have any real numbers to prove it though.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

i had a doel fin on a smaller boat and worked great. everything Tom said.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

I added a doel fin to my Mercury 15, but when I ran it I think it made too much lift as it was blowing out. It was overhanging the cavitation plate( like 3-4") so I cut it down even with the plate and it seems to be working well now.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

TomC adjustable Trim tabs will work the best for quicker holeshot, still on plane in low speed and adjusted the tabs to balance the load.

Or 

Permatrim plate works excellent and has custom paint and fit for your honda 20hp.

Stingray JR plate is best bang for the buck and performance!

Doel-fin is okay for the money and it's cheapest.....it's works good but too bulky and fat plastic to install with 2 pieces.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I say go with trim tabs. Adjustable, do essentially the same thing, and improve the ride as well as improving hole shot. Can be adjusted individually to compensate for uneven weight between port and starboard. More money but you get what you pay for. Plus trim tabs look better . Don't want to ruin the look of that pretty Honda with a fat fin.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah Blake we agree [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Next question. The permtrim runs $90.00 and the the adjustable are a little less then double that. What is the best bang for the buck. Keep in mind I very rarely change my set up so I can't see me adjusting the tabs often (if ever). Should I go with the permatrim?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Like Blake says "stingray best bang 4 the buck"

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

> Next question.   The permtrim runs $90.00 and the the adjustable are a little less then double that.  What is the best bang for the buck.  Keep in mind I very rarely change my set up so I can't see me adjusting the tabs often (if ever).  Should I go with the permatrim?


email Tom C. and ask him. He should be able to give you a good answer on which to go with.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Next question.   The permtrim runs $90.00 and the the adjustable are a little less then double that.  What is the best bang for the buck.  Keep in mind I very rarely change my set up so I can't see me adjusting the tabs often (if ever).  Should I go with the permatrim?



I couldn't see me adjusting the tabs either, but what my tabs have over the cav plate attachment is you can adjust them. It that simple, with the cav plate attachments you get what the get. My adjustable can be fine tune to your boat and leave them, or have two adjustment points one for when your alone and one for when you are fishing with a friend. 

One more thing if you decide that you wished you went with Ele trim tab you can swap the turnbuckles for Lenco Rams and you are done.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom- You have a pm.
Thanks,


----------

